
MoviePass Changed Users’ Passwords on Purpose So They Couldn’t Use the Service - Yhippa
https://www.slashfilm.com/moviepass-scandal/
======
mtyq
This entire MoviePass Saga has been a fantastic disaster. From the beginning,
the "too good to be true" business model has proven to be just that. They
should really just close their doors and cut their losses, rather than
engaging in these shady, dishonest actions.

~~~
dfeojm-zlib
Harkens back to the 90's dot-com era. Good for the customers while it lasts, I
guess, but not good overall.

